# Wood Firmwares v1.25



## Another World (Feb 24, 2011)

*Wood Firmwares v1.25*
Update




 HA, YWG stole my homebrew hooking method
 i isso inebriated I read he tole your hook, er, meth?
 ??

 another_world: The place holder added to the alpha construct and the parsing algorithm I “borrowed” from Acekard are in there also.
 haha 

 I just hacked my Wii
* ifish wonders does new wood support 3ds roms?
* +merc forces ifish to walk with the Phantom Chain of old age
 so who wants the firmware update?
 i’ll post something, no time to write a fun description tho
 would you accept a slightly re-worded chapter from a story i wrote in like year 9?
 no, i’ll just post this zany IRC log.




Spoiler: Change Log




*Core:*
• homebrew softreset. switched off by default. can be turned on at settings->patches.

*Interface:*
• default font fixed.
• autolanch can be canceled by holding B-key at startup.
• spanish localization updated.
• romanian localization updated.

*Compatibility:*
• 'dragon quest vi - realms of revelation (usa)' fixed.
• 'dengeki gakuen rpg - cross of venus special (japan)' fixed.
• 'naruto shippuden - naruto vs sasuke (usa)' fixed.
• 'radiant historia (usa)' fixed.
• some games that not listed above may be fixed since 1.24.



Special Thanks to YWG for the update!​



Wood R4 v1.25 Download 



Wood R4iDSN v1.25 Download



Wood R.P.G. v1.25 Download



Wood R4 as .NDS by Coolkill3r



Wood R4 Bugs and Compatibility thread 



Wood R4 Language File thread


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks YWG for the update.

Thanks to Another World for posting it for all of us to enjoy.


----------



## redact (Feb 24, 2011)

how zany
need to get around to buying an r4 one of these days so i can actually use wood, though


----------



## Schlupi (Feb 24, 2011)

Lol! Best IRC since the Sony lawyer went into IRC.


----------



## Another World (Feb 24, 2011)

mercluke said:
			
		

> how zany
> need to get around to buying an r4 one of these days so i can actually use wood, though



i'm convinced that 1:1 clone is actually just old stock that people held onto while the big-n was suing r4. just buy one already its like $4-6.

-another world


----------



## Nujui (Feb 24, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Lol! Best IRC since the Sony lawyer went into IRC.


Could u point me in the direction of that one?

I want to read it.


----------



## redact (Feb 24, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's actually quite dull, the guy says nothing and it's just people in the channel circle jerking because they figured out he was a lawyer and they're all like "omg, are you gonna sue us, rofl!"

(sorry to be off-topic, btw)


----------



## Nujui (Feb 24, 2011)

mercluke said:
			
		

> Sheaperd121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok then, though I would still like to read it though.


----------



## Phaanox (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the update YWG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...but you should have waited one more day... in few hours seems that Yu-Gi-Oh! WC2011 Over the Nexus (J) will be out xD


----------



## Umbra (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Sephxus (Feb 24, 2011)

Classy presentation, as always, AW.


----------



## iFish (Feb 24, 2011)

Uh.... Why am I in the log? I don't use IRC anymore. 
Who was pretending to be me?


----------



## redact (Feb 24, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> Uh.... Why am I in the log? I don't use IRC anymore.
> Who was pretending to be me?


must have been ohsix


----------



## iFish (Feb 24, 2011)

mercluke said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>_____< 
Why am I not surprised? Meh.
As long as you know it's not me have fun


----------



## tomrev (Feb 24, 2011)

I thought homebrew soft-reset is impossible for R4. Great Job!


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 24, 2011)

The one for r4i gold is once again late


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 24, 2011)

radiant historia fix already? tht was fast... and hehe to normatt
and homebrew softreset? does it work for all programs like dsorganize?


----------



## Snailface (Feb 24, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> The one for r4i gold is once again late


I downloaded the R4iDSN version and and it *is* the R4i-Gold version. A little confusing, I know.

Edit: Well, it doesn't work even though the website shown in the readme matches the site on my card (r4ids.cn), weird.


----------



## tmtmac2 (Feb 24, 2011)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> radiant historia fix already? tht was fast... and hehe to normatt
> and homebrew softreset? does it work for all programs like dsorganize?




yup, confirmed to work on dsorganize and diagnose, just remember to turn it on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Topic, Thanks for the great update!
btw, I can't seem to notice how the auto launch work?

does it work like, i.e, I load mario kart, turn off DS, turn it on, and mario kart runs?
I know the nfo mentioned hold b to cancel auto loading, can't see an option for this, cos it doesn't load on boot.

btw2: supposedly it works as mentioned above, so i turn of my ds, get the tf out, delete the last played game (nds), what would happen? error or just pop back to menu? I'm thinking if works for homebrew as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Thanks


----------



## DryYoshi (Feb 24, 2011)

rahxen said:
			
		

> Thanks for the update YWG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who cares? lol


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 24, 2011)

Whats the combination for soft reset for homebrew


----------



## tmtmac2 (Feb 24, 2011)

@Vigilante, same as game reset, L+R+D+B+A

ot: how did you set your icon thing to PH Flag? I want to set mine accordingly as well.


----------



## redact (Feb 24, 2011)

tmtmac2 said:
			
		

> @Vigilante, same as game reset, L+R+D+B+A
> 
> ot: how did you set your icon thing to PH Flag? I want to set mine accordingly as well.


My Controls > Edit Profile Information > Country


----------



## jerbz (Feb 24, 2011)

much thanks. always with the awesome updates.


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 24, 2011)

Still no update for r4i gold


----------



## Lord-D (Feb 24, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Still no update for r4i gold



Just wait 24 hours.

Another question. You can press select to change the view of the game list, but when shutting NDS off or just go to wood menu from a game
the view is that one that is set in option menu. Normal?


----------



## Snailface (Feb 24, 2011)

Lord-D said:
			
		

> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's here. http://filetrip.net/f24128-Wood-R4-for-R4i...S%29-V1-25.html


----------



## Dreamersoy (Feb 24, 2011)

A lot of thanks!


----------



## zombymario (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you YWG for 1.25


----------



## Sonic0509 (Feb 24, 2011)

We just need SDHC support for original R4 and R4 will be better than acekard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And could someone explain to me what's difference between retail ROM softreset and homebrew one?


----------



## ShadowtearX (Feb 24, 2011)

*Update:*
New loaders added:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Wood R4 (.NDS) v1.25
> Wood R4iDSN (.NDS) v1.25
> Wood R4iDS Gold (.NDS) v1.25


_*Download them here:* www.gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=269241_


----------



## Attila13 (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for another update!


----------



## GH0ST (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks... for sharing a good laugh... Keep cool Guys


----------



## Lenneth (Feb 24, 2011)

Where I can find the 1.25 version of the wood for M3 plz ?


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 24, 2011)

Lenneth said:
			
		

> Where I can find the 1.25 version of the wood for M3 plz ?


If you are using M3 Simply, then this works right out of the box with it, no altering or anything, just extract it to the root of your card and run it.
For M3 Real/i Zero you need to wait for this to update
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=268715


----------



## Lenneth (Feb 24, 2011)

I have the M3 Real so I have to wait ^^"
Thanks :>


----------



## trigao (Feb 24, 2011)

wow... thats was blazing fast update....
thank you so much YWG


----------



## rmills (Feb 25, 2011)

YAY! A new update, now I don't have to use a patched Radiant Historia.


----------

